# Some Prayer Needed



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Gonna be a wild week my daughter has surgery tomorrow for a internal 
cyst.Shes had it for several years and the DRs finally decided to remove it.
Not to serious but still its surgery.Now for the serious stuff fri my brother
is having heart surgery he is 65 and not in good health Drs say that its not
going to cure anything but if successful should give him some more time with
the family. We're not that close but he's still my brother.
If you could just include them in your prayers it would be very much
appreciated . Thanks 2coolers


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Heavenly Father, we pray tonight for Fishnnutt’s daughter and brother. They are both scheduled for surgery. We lift them both up to you for protection during the surgeries. Please give the doctors and nurses wisdom and skill as they do your work here on earth. We pray for successes during the operations and speedy recoveries. 
Also we pray for Fishnnutt and the rest of his family that they will have comfort and peace as they endure these stressful times. Help them to look to you for strength. We lift these cares to you knowing and believing that you can do all things. We ask these things in Jesus precious and holy name. Amen.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Father, I pray in agreement with Reel time. Jesus, you told us that where 2 or more are gathered together in you name, that you would be with us. We join together now and know that you hear our prayers. All praise and glory to you our Father, Jesus and Holy Spirit.



Reel Time said:


> Heavenly Father, we pray tonight for Fishnnutt


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks folks Kellie's surgery went well shes already at home resting
God Bless


----------



## TXSTfisher (Aug 18, 2009)

Great news Fishnnutt. Prayers are with you!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

x2......angelsm



TXSTfisher said:


> Great news Fishnnutt. Prayers are with you!


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Prayers sent!


----------



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

Done


----------

